
MDB (MongoDB) down by 13% after Amazon announced compatible service - ahachete
https://www.nasdaq.com/symbol/mdb/interactive-chart
======
Khelavaster
Bah--Kroger's stock dropped 45% after Amazon announced acquiring a competing
service (Whole Foods).

